# Devonwoody



## devonwoody (30 Mar 2015)

I do not expect to be on forum owing to health probs.
For a while but watching


----------



## hanser (30 Mar 2015)

Speedy recovery dw! Get back posting as soon as you feel able. Lots of folks here are rooting for you.
Best regards 
H


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Mar 2015)

Get well soon DW ;-)


----------



## marcros (30 Mar 2015)

get well soon!


----------



## John15 (30 Mar 2015)

Best wishes dw. Looking forward to your return

John


----------



## gregmcateer (30 Mar 2015)

ditto from me, DW


----------



## finneyb (30 Mar 2015)

Look after yourself young man
We'll keep your place for you.

Brian


----------



## Baldhead (30 Mar 2015)

Hope to see you posting again in the not to distant future.

Take care

Stew


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (30 Mar 2015)

We're all thinking of you John. Look after yourself old son and we'll look forward to your return.


----------



## Racers (30 Mar 2015)

Best wishes DW.

Pete


----------



## xy mosian (30 Mar 2015)

All the best DW. I hope you problems improve soon.
xy


----------



## Charlie Woody (30 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear this, I wish you a speedy & full recovery.


----------



## lanemaux (30 Mar 2015)

Best wishes amigo , get well real soon.


----------



## Woodmonkey (30 Mar 2015)

Hang in there DW


----------



## Ring (30 Mar 2015)

Get well soon DW


----------



## RogerM (30 Mar 2015)

Get well soon John. All our thoughts are with you.


----------



## n0legs (30 Mar 2015)

Hope to hear from you soon. 
Best wishes.


----------



## misterfish (31 Mar 2015)

Best wishes John for a speedy recovery.

Misterfish


----------



## AES (31 Mar 2015)

"Gute Besserung" Sir.

Krgds
AES


----------



## devonwoody (31 Mar 2015)

It's the wife, pneumonia , in hospital ,needed op.
Using iPad and on a learning curve. Janet has made some progress and your messages above are for my wife. 
Thanks all


----------



## wellywood (31 Mar 2015)

All the best for SWMBO's speedy recovery DW.


----------



## blackrodd (31 Mar 2015)

All the best and a speedy recovery, from this end of sunny Devon DW. 
Rodders


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Mar 2015)

Best wishes. Hope Mrs DW is feeling better soon.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## CHJ (31 Mar 2015)

Chin up John, hope the Boss will be up and about and keeping you in order soon.


----------



## Ed Bray (31 Mar 2015)

Hope all resolves itself soon. My best wishes to you both.


----------



## gwaithcoed (31 Mar 2015)

All the best for SWMBO's speedy recovery DW.

Alan.


----------



## Baldhead (31 Mar 2015)

Get well soon Janet, thinking of you both

Take care

Stew


----------



## paulm (31 Mar 2015)

Best wishes for you both John.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## devonwoody (1 Apr 2015)

Thanks all for your kind thoughts. John


----------



## ChrisR (1 Apr 2015)

All the best, to your wife.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## devonwoody (5 Apr 2015)

Pleased to write Janet is making good progress at Deriford Hospital Plymouth. hopefully she can come home soon.
John


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Apr 2015)

Excellent news John. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Apr 2015)

+1 John....very good news indeed, may her recovery pick up ever more speed.


----------



## AES (5 Apr 2015)

+ another 1.

Always a relief when the nearest & dearest is on the road back to good health.

All the best

AES


----------



## Charlie Woody (5 Apr 2015)

Good news! Hope she continues to make good progress.


----------



## finneyb (5 Apr 2015)

I'm sure Janet will get TLC when she gets home

Brian


----------



## misterfish (6 Apr 2015)

Great news John - hope Janet's home and fully recovered soon

Misterfish


----------



## devonwoody (6 Apr 2015)

14 days tomorrow Janet went in to Plymouth and the first day out of bed. It seems ages.

Might go back to Torbay soon


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (6 Apr 2015)

It's a very worrying time and no mistake John. She's clearly going in the right direction now though so it's always nice when the clouds begin to lift isn't it.


----------



## Eric The Viking (8 Apr 2015)

+1 from me too. Get well soon.

E.


----------



## John15 (8 Apr 2015)

That's good news John. All the best.

John


----------



## devonwoody (10 Apr 2015)

Pleased to write that Janet got back home last evening at 8pm from Plymouth hospital after 19 days hospitalisation.now looking forward to a full recovery from pneumonia. 
Thanks all for kind thoughts over the past weeks.


----------



## KevM (10 Apr 2015)

That's great news -I hope you have a great weekend back together at home!

Kev


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Apr 2015)

After I first got pneumonia an old lady I knew asked if I was better. I replied that I was. She thought about it for a moment and said you know the best thing about pneumonia? I said no. You'll know exactly what you've got next time you get it, she said. I repeated this to my doctor and he said unfortunately she was right. About 12mths later I rung the doctor. I've got pneumonia, I said. What makes you think that? I've had it before. You've got pneumonia, come straight in.
If your wife has even a suspicion of it again, get to the doctor asap.
Good Luck.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (10 Apr 2015)

devonwoody":2oqjv56m said:


> Pleased to write that Janet got back home last evening at 8pm from Plymouth hospital after 19 days hospitalisation.now looking forward to a full recovery from pneumonia.
> Thanks all for kind thoughts over the past weeks.



Fabulous news John, really excellent  Please give her my very best and I know you'll be on hand to help her back to full health.


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Apr 2015)

+1 John. 

Thought it was you for a bit there, then realised (speed-reading badly - been away).

Really glad she's out of hospital and on the mend... and that you're fine!

E. (not quite keeping up at the back, again!)


----------



## blackrodd (10 Apr 2015)

Excellent news Devon Woody, Loads of treats and tray work for a while!
Regards Rodders


----------



## whiskywill (10 Apr 2015)

blackrodd":2h9m6i8s said:


> Loads of treats and tray work for a while!



You can't expect her to do that. She's only just got out of hospital. :wink:


----------



## AES (10 Apr 2015)

Very good news Devonwoody. "Well done Maam" to Mrs. DW.

AES


----------



## mailee (10 Apr 2015)

Take care John and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Apr 2015)

Glad to hear she's home John. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## gwr (13 Apr 2015)

I hope all is well for you both


----------



## devonwoody (13 Apr 2015)

http://youtu.be/8qUf6HISs6M

Pleased to reply that Mrs dowdy has a smile on her face the first natural one after 21 days. (surrounded with some of my past woodwork projects.


----------



## Claymore (13 Apr 2015)

Great to hear some good news for a change John! hope she continues to improve and some decent warmer weather forecast too
Cheers
Brian


----------

